# 2 more crypt's to ID, please



## joe faria (Feb 22, 2008)

Got two more crypts.

first plant:

























second plant:

























Regards,
Joe Faria


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Joe: I'm not sure, but the first seems to be a pontederifolia. The second one is apparently a Wendtii green (I've bought recently a "Wendtii Green x tall" with this red veins coloration).

Regards


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

could the first one be C. Ciliata? i had one submerced and looked pretty similar, but not sure if it changes emerced.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

The second one looks like it could be _wendtii_ 'Tropica'.


----------



## joe faria (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks for the replies....
The second plant it really looks like a variety of crypt wendtii, but the first one I don't have a clue....

The problem here in Portugal, it's LFS and wholesalers don't give much credit to the crypt sp. and sell the plant just like being crypt.


----------

